# Cigars made illegal to prevent pot smoking in MD



## FruityBud (Nov 20, 2008)

Yesterday, the Prince George's County Council of Maryland, in a desperate and reckless attempt to curb marijuana use among youths, banned the sale of single cigars to thwart the use of their exteriors in rolling marijuana cigars a.k.a blunts, spliffs, and Jamaican jam sessions.

Apparently the council, which voted eight to one for the ban, actually thinks limiting the resources for smoking marijuana will somehow miraculously prevent those wanting to imbibe from doing so. Two things come to mind while pondering this bizarre new law.

First, "advanced" pot smokers almost always become self-made carpenters, building and discovering new ways to puff the magic dragon. Anything from an Absolute vodka bottle to an apple core can be turned into an effective smoking chamber by these folks. Sure, cigar wrappers are popular and certainly more aesthetically pleasing than say, a hotel shampoo bottle, but the resourcefulness of the youthful pot smoker should not be underrated.

Second, banning a product because of its usefulness for something illegal sets a terrible and unconstitutional precedent i.e. slippery slope. Take, for example, Sudafed. Imagine walking into the pharmacy sounding like Fran Drescher and wanting some nasal relief only to find that Sudafed and about 10 other similar medicines were banned because their active incredient is used to make methamphetamine. Should your nose have to suffer because others are industrious?

An even more far-fetched example of where this style of irresponsible and thoughtless legislating leads can be gleaned from the sale of knives. Knives may and are used to kill people. Are we to ban the sale of knives to prevent this from happening?

Even more assinine is the fact the new law allows both the sale of cigars in packages of five or more and so long as each single cigar costs above five dollars. To reword, so long as you are smoking a ton of weed or wealthy enough to blow five bucks on a nice stogie, you can do what you want. But if you are too poor to buy the cigars or trying to take down a monster blunt by yourself, you may find an obstacle in your way and opt for those extra wide rolling papers instead.

Thankfully, we live in a society where most people identify the dangers in limiting choice, so the new law prompted a threat of legal action by the Maryland Association of Tobacco and Candy Distributors. The group said that the council had overstepped its authority in regulating a legal tobacco product, especially since - to Bill Clinton's approval - a proposed state law to ban the sale of single cigars died this year. This is one lawsuit we hope big tobacco wins.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5skhdo*


----------



## tesla (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep thats our politicians. What amazes me is how they keep getting back into office. I guess it is a serious problem there in Prince George's County Council of Maryland. *Stupid..... Stupid...... Stupid*


----------



## Mutt (Nov 20, 2008)

I don;t even like smoking blunts. 
easy to make a pipe


----------



## tesla (Nov 20, 2008)

I think blunt kill the taste of the weed. It makes it so harsh.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*That's just freaking crazy. :holysheep: *


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Thankfully, we live in a society where most people identify the dangers in limiting choice, so the new law prompted a threat of legal action by the Maryland Association of Tobacco and Candy Distributors.



Tobacco and Candy Distributors? What in the world is that? The same people who protect the distribution laws for candy...also oversee tobacco???:rofl:


----------



## smokeytheherb (Nov 21, 2008)

Great, more kids smoking out of potentially harmful aluminum foil pieces, good thinking.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 21, 2008)

Like more people smoke blunts than joints..


----------



## Organix4Sho (Nov 21, 2008)

this might be the dumbest law yet. Just imagine the scenario in their world. 

"Im bored, you wana get high?
"Yo yo fasho  let roll to 7-11,  cut up a swisha, and everyone throw down on this L"
"Oh what, we cant buy any cigars. Lets go volunteer for the homeless instead!"
*throws away herbs due to cigar unavailability** :spit:
uhhhhhh, are these lawmakers smoking crack?


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 21, 2008)

Uhm.... If i got bud i dont care if i have to build a bong out of the damn oak tree outside. Im gettin high fewl~


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 21, 2008)

I know when I was 16 I was very inventive. This will curb nothing but a loss in tax dollars off the cigars. I personally do not smoke blunts but to each their own.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 21, 2008)

* :rofl: kids will find ways to smoke...I recall using apples, pears, even oranges with a hole poked thru, or maybe they will use toillet paper, perhaps just buy some zig zags *


----------



## st00ner (Nov 21, 2008)

Guess I am going to have to start using *the bible* to *roll joints* again... o well


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2008)

> First, "advanced" pot smokers almost always become self-made carpenters, building and discovering new ways to puff the magic dragon. Anything from an Absolute vodka bottle to an apple core can be turned into an effective smoking chamber by these folks. Sure, cigar wrappers are popular and certainly more aesthetically pleasing than say, a hotel shampoo bottle, but the resourcefulness of the youthful pot smoker should not be underrated.


ahhh, the memories of high school.  do the politicians not mind looking like fools?  I'm pretty sure that any stoner with weed & a match will find a way.  IMO they would be much more successful if they outlawed fire.  some stoners might not have the patience to rub 2 sticks together long enough.


----------



## intellenoob (Nov 21, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Like more people smoke blunts than joints..


 
true. but blacks smoke blunts more often than joints. dont forget, most drug laws are racially motivated.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 21, 2008)

intellenoob said:
			
		

> true. but blacks smoke blunts more often than joints. dont forget, most drug laws are racially motivated.


  think drug laws are aimed at everyone. I used to buy that...but not in this case. Blunts are the "in" thing with young adults. see blunt wraps at gas stations and stuff more so than papers. know a lot of white folk that smoke blunts too. Older people tend more towards pipes joints vaps ect.


----------



## ishnish (Nov 26, 2008)

my old school fav was the cardboard of a toilet paper roll, a 1/4 inch socket and some electrical tape and duct tape for a durable assembly.  word.


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 27, 2008)

I would be so mad I love me a nice blunt.


----------



## groworganic (Nov 27, 2008)

Jamaican Jam Session! LOL!  Yeah, like this is really gonna stop the people of Maryland from getting high.  If I'm going to smoke, I don't need a grape swisher to do it (even though thats how I prefer to).  I can find something to smoke weed out of in the middle of the Sahara.  What a ridiculous law!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Crazy Theres Gunna Be People Going To Jail For Selling Blunts


----------



## clanchattan (Nov 27, 2008)

settle down...........the law prohibits the sale of SINGLE cigars.
ive yet to buy a single paper..............the five packs of blunts are dirt cheap anyway, and boys from p.g. county usually smoke backwoods anyway......


----------



## clanchattan (Nov 27, 2008)

[quote=

Second, banning a product because of its usefulness for something illegal sets a terrible and unconstitutional precedent i.e. slippery slope. Take, for example, Sudafed. Imagine walking into the pharmacy sounding like Fran Drescher and wanting some nasal relief only to find that Sudafed and about 10 other similar medicines were banned because their active incredient is used to make methamphetamine. Should your nose have to suffer because others are industrious? [quote=

from what i know about methamphetimine your nose ends up suffering either way..............


----------



## HydroManiac (Nov 29, 2008)

ouch... I hate blunts must i hate that bite you have in your mouth from rolling one then smoking it its disgusting.... ZIGZAG BE THE SHIZZ


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Nov 29, 2008)

that sucks im a dutchmaster maself 

BLUNTZ&BONGZ > all


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

don't matter to me, since castros steping down i been rolling nothing but cubens baby, smoth smoke baby smoth smoke.........


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like am going to have to bring a box or two down to Ocean City next year for vacation. I copped from gas station there last year and the ***** was grillin' me like the ID wasn't mine. I had longer hair at the time I guess that's why....


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 19, 2008)

haha i too love me a honey dutch, i live in maryland and down here if u get caught with the tobacco out of a cigar its a paraphenelia(s/p) charge even if there is no trace or anything of mj, which i think is a load of crap but thats the beech arse cops in maryland for ya


----------

